

I’m throwing in the towel on FubuMVC - yaakov
http://jeremydmiller.com/2014/04/03/im-throwing-in-the-towel-in-fubumvc/

======
poseid
thanks for sharing! I like how you mention the reasons, the importance of
communities and blogs, and ultimately marketing. Hope you can recover and
start successfully with other projects

